# Keezer build - "now it's a party!"



## Ian Smith (3/7/19)

Started out with a simple bar fridge to house 1 x water and 1x beer - and it was a big hit. However as time rolls by, the 2 day transition to touch the refill was ( 1st world problem) in need of a solution. So, the parts list began to accumulate, and a couple of observations with the fermenter conversion, the new improved version got done. 
This is large enough now for 6 kegs. So 3 x beers and 1 x water on tap. 1 x beer(conditioning) 1 x water will be charged when change over occurs. 
Got some "beer" graphics done and installed them on the outside. Got some regulators for each of the kegs, so any beers that need differing pressures are now accommodated too. 
Installed the temperature controller in the "engine room" and cut the hole so it can be seen from the front with all the other lights. The controller is external to the fridge and was mounted with a little angle bracket and liquid nails/ rivets.
I am sure there will be some tweaking to get it settled , but I poured a beer from it when the lines finally got connected, so I hope it does the job without any big issues.


----------



## Timbo (8/7/19)

Great build, looks fantastic!


----------

